# ابي تقرير تكفون ساعدوني



## فني كهربائي2 (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لو سمحتوا ابي تقرير عن محطات تحليه المياه المالحه 

تكفوون


----------



## abue tycer (2 مايو 2011)

*ملف عن طرق التحلية*

الملف المرفق قد يفي بالغرض


----------

